# Ceramic work created by RH Peat



## RHPeat (Dec 15, 2015)

ReR
Ceramic work created by RH Peat


----------



## TKent (Dec 15, 2015)

very cool!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 15, 2015)

Neat! I love the high heel, but they are all beautiful.


----------



## PiP (Dec 15, 2015)

I also loved the shoe! Amazing work, RH


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

These are fabulous! The designs on the boxes are very intricate and the colors beautiful...


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2016)

rock n roll..cool


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 17, 2016)

Very impressed.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 25, 2017)

Love the colors... bright, cooperative, yet contrasting... I can see you love patterns, Escher-ish...
Did you mske the boxes... the shoe is very cool..


----------



## Sara Ella (Oct 25, 2017)

Very nice-I love the colors!  Butterfly is my favorite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 25, 2017)

Just wow RH, these are awesome. Thank you for sharing, what would you say was the hardest part?


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

*More Ceramics.*

Ceramic works by RH Peat



Square bowl with handles 9 in. high with carved pattern on the sides




Hexagonal Vase 18 in. tall with carved patterns on the sides




Square vase 18 in. tall Titled "way the river runs. It the river canyon between two mountain ranges. I live at the confluence of the north and middle forks of the American river in California. 

 

Wine Carafe About 16 in. tall with carve pattern in the sides/ square shaped, 4 sided. 

these are all slab constructions. The carving was done after the building. I don't use a wheel at all since I broke my wrist. But it doesn't slow me down as a ceramic visual artist. 

a poet/ artist 
RH Peat


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 25, 2017)

All a delight to the eye! I am particularly impressed with this piece because it's a mystery. It could be a bracelet, anything. The blue shadow compliments the blue tile which I find whimsical. It looks like eyes or even a small camera. I have great regard for meticulous work. 






This should be auctioned at Sotheby's. My half sister had bought me a carafe from Portugal. Compared to this piece it now looks like it could have come from "Pier 1". RH you are very gifted!


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

*More Ceramics by RH Peat*

Ceramics by RH Peat



Square Bowl with Handles, about 9 ins. tall with cared patters on the sides, porcelain china interior & base



Square vase "The way the river runs" about 16 ins. tall. The design is the river running through two mountain ranges. I live at the confluence of the middle and north forks of the American River in California.


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

*More Ceramics by RH Peat*

More Ceramics by RH Peat



Hexagon Vase 18 ins tall. with hand carved pattern. on all sides. 

 

Wine Carafe (lid off & lid on) with hand carved designs on four sides. about 12 ins tall. 

All ceramics are hand built, No wheel is use since I broke my wrist. It hasn't slowed me down any either.


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> Shoe - Box ..       All a delight to the eye! I am particularly impressed with this piece because it's a mystery. It could be a bracelet, anything. The blue shadow compliments the blue tile which I find whimsical. It looks like eyes or even a small camera. I have great regard for meticulous work. RH you are very gifted!



Silver moon it's an abstract butterfly. My son now owns it. He lives in Hawaii 
The squares are about 3/4th in. They vary because of the shape of the box. 

a poet/ artist friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP (Oct 25, 2017)

These are amazing, Ron!

I particularly like the wine carafe


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 25, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *RHPeat* it's an abstract butterfly. My son now owns it. He lives in Hawaii
> The squares are about 3/4th in. They vary because of the shape of the box.


One magical, sophisticated interpretation! I now see the wings.The buttery, white and black coloured details on each tile certainly belong to a butterfly. 

Now, the face should be blush pink because I'm ready to shower it with compliments!


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

Silver moon

Here's another picture of that piece along with another abstract box. I can't find a photo of the Mad-Hatter's teapot. It would crack you up. It is very contorted.

 

a different box. 



I started doing this to just play around with the scraps from other projects, just letting my imagination run wild. 

The difference you talk about is between craft and art. These are one of kind things. I don't make more than one. Even when the boxes are the same size I put different patterns on them. So the Carafe and the vases are unique as one of a kind. I don't sell them cheap at all because the are art pieces. The last ones I sold I sent to New Zealand. Someone there bought 4 pieces. it was 3 thousand dollars including the shipping. But sale like that are very sparse. I don't have a web site up any more. I gave up my resale license as well. So I'm on a cash only plan these days. I've been messing with patterns in my paintings and ceramics for over 35 years. I have three degrees in the fine arts. I've create some fabric designs that I've never had made. I think I'd like to give that a try before they bury me. I'm only 75 now. Are you laughing yet? 

a poet & artist friend
RH Peat


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 25, 2017)

OH Here It Is — The Mad Hatter-Teapot.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 25, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *RHPeat* I started doing this to just play around with the scraps from other projects, just letting my imagination run wild.
> 
> The difference you talk about is between craft and art. These are one of kind things. I don't make more than one. Even when the boxes are the same size I put different patterns on them. So the Carafe and the vases are unique as one of a kind. I don't sell them cheap at all because the are art pieces. The last ones I sold I sent to New Zealand. Someone there bought 4 pieces. it was 3 thousand dollars including the shipping. But sale like that are very sparse. I don't have a web site up any more. I gave up my resale license as well. So I'm on a cash only plan these days. I've been messing with patterns in my paintings and ceramics for over 35 years. I have three degrees in the fine arts. I've create some fabric designs that I've never had made. I think I'd like to give that a try before they bury me. I'm only 75 now. Are you laughing yet?



I am not laughing because I am 62 and just now beginning with new media - contemporary collage/cut art. I need to bring in an additional income, so nervously I've been toting my small portfolio to Art Gallery Directors (two, so far) and am entirely confused getting conflicting impressions and means for display. All I know now is that my work is too tight. Given that you tend to detail with such accuracy you might understand how difficult it is for me to let those paper ridges show and so forth. I'm OK with "Sabine" which I just posted, but this loosening up will take some time to get accustomed to. My hand takes to paper more like my grandfather who was a photo realistic painter. Long time tired of watercolors, I'm on this new journey.

You must be a very good business person because it takes more than talent to become successful. My grandfather was a self-taught painter who eventually earned his living illustrating covers for The Saturday Evening Post. No business acumen, no word gets around, no sale. 

I  wonder if you've ever been discouraged when you first started out. I live on the outskirts of the Hampton's so I was dealing with two rather b*tchy women. One actually told me I should sell my work as cards! I was furious (ever more so, given her work were just mere strokes of nothing much on canvass.) The thing out here is that you have to hobnob with the jet set, endless parties and charity events to get known and that is just not me. So, somehow I will find my way. Not give'n up! 

Damn right your work is worth 3K! And I'm on a cash plan as well. Not as much time goes into my work presently as yours but I do know it's worth more than people might not be willing to pay because....I don't have _that_ name. 

So, sorry I'm going on in your thread. You might go for a 4th degree as a psychiatrist (one of the Wounded Healers), after listening to me carrying on.

Go for the fabric design, please! 75? Oh, you'll be around for a long time just as long as you go this new route, otherwise I will have to be the one to bury you! ;-) I would love to see what you would come up with. Spellbinding, no doubt.

Now, I am a huge AIW fan (have the fat annotated book) -  notice my Signature. You certainly did loosen up here. 






Seeing the teapots collectively, I'm reminded of Rachael Feinstein's sculptures (she started out as a "cut artist" )

Here's and example. And very AIW, too. But unlike yours it looks like she weatherproofed some kind of durable cardboard. Actually, this sounds ridiculous so will have to look into this.

Thanks so much for sharing your art and stories. Laurie


----------



## LeeC (Oct 25, 2017)

Don't come by as often as I used to, and almost missed this. Beautiful work


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 26, 2017)

This is interesting Laurie

You can put polymer resins on cardboard to stiffen it. I've seen people make canoes out of it from large shipping cardboard crates of the 3 & 4 ply cardboard. It can become quite sturdy. It's similar to what they put on surfboards which are generally made styrofoam. Which make something light and durable. Easy to move about. 

make a workable small version and then expand it with more detail. I actually majored in sculpture and never had a place to do it for years. It takes a lot of space. And they things you construct have to stand in all kinds of weather. So I ended up painting and them making ceramic sculpture which could be smaller. Art is a tough way to make money to live on. I always had to do other things to raise a family. There can be a long time waiting between commissions at times. But if if your children have grown and left you have nothing to loose. Do what makes you happy. They've got to live their own lives. 

finding a market place can be a lot of leg work. I know, I've been there. And there is always 10 rejections to every gallery that will take you. Spend the time in a major city it will be worth something you nail a gallery that like what you do. And realize that everyone that doesn't make art has a opinion. And you are right, many don't get how much time goes into developing yourself as a true artist; it's as much time as a doctor to get an MD. Shrug your shoulders and tell them to make their own if its so easy. That's what I do. If the work can stand on its own merit, you have nothing to worry about. Someone out there is bound to like. Just find them.

a poet, artist friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2017)

RHPeat said:


> OH Here It Is — The Mad Hatter-Teapot.
> 
> View attachment 19903
> View attachment 19909



My all time favourite! It's such a quirky tea pot. What a conversation us ladies would have if I served afternoon tea in the Mad Hatter's teapot (especially if the tea was herbal). Have you tried using in, Ron?


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 26, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *RHPeat*You can put polymer resins on cardboard to stiffen it. I've seen people make canoes out of it from large shipping cardboard crates of the 3 & 4 ply cardboard. It can become quite sturdy. It's similar to what they put on surfboards which are generally made styrofoam. Which make something light and durable. Easy to move about. Got it. Thanks. The comparison makes perfect sense but what becomes of her work when the wind blows? I imagine, she must have incorporated, a good anchor, a foundation of some sort.
> 
> make a workable small version and then expand it with more detail. I'd been scanning my work which. of course, can be no larger than 8x11 then having it enlarged on canvas for little money like M. Keane did in the early 70's - movie "Big Eyes". Manufacturing, so to speak. But is this artwork? No, I've come to realize. Each piece must be original as you've said and pictorial exampled.
> 
> ...


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 26, 2017)

PiP said:


> My all time favourite! It's such a quirky tea pot. What a conversation us ladies would have if I served afternoon tea in the Mad Hatter's teapot (especially if the tea was herbal). Have you tried using in, Ron?



Carole

I still have it. And it's for sale. It is made to be usable. But it is more about looks. But you could serve tea from it. That's a definite

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## RHPeat (Oct 26, 2017)

Silvermoon

Originally Posted by *RHPeat

*You  can put polymer resins on cardboard to stiffen it. I've seen people  make canoes out of it from large shipping cardboard crates of the 3  & 4 ply cardboard. It can become quite sturdy. It's similar to what  they put on surfboards which are generally made styrofoam. Which make  something light and durable. Easy to move about. Got  it. Thanks. The comparison makes perfect sense but what becomes of her  work when the wind blows? I imagine, she must have incorporated, a good  anchor, a foundation of some sort.
— Most sculptural pieces have a foundation platform of some sort to place the sculpture on site. Just to keep it to the ground so no one picks it up and walks off with it. It's probably setting on a cement slab with bolts attaching it. just the way a House is constructed. 

make a workable small version and then expand it with more detail. I'd  been scanning my work which. of course, can be no larger than 8x11 then  having it enlarged on canvas for little money like M. Keane did in the  early 70's - movie "Big Eyes". Manufacturing, so to speak. But is this  artwork? No, I've come to realize. Each piece must be original as you've  said and pictorial exampled.
— Right, unless you are making a product. That the difference between fine art and crafts. Crafts can have a unique side to them, but they tend to be less decorative in presentation. Like a potter can made ten plates but each one is going to be slightly different depending on the number of brush strokes in the pattern on the plates. And that each is separate item and will fire slightly different due to how thick each plate is made. 

 I actually majored in sculpture and never had a place to do it for  years. It takes a lot of space. And the things you construct have to  stand in all kinds of weather. So I ended up painting and then making  ceramic sculpture which could be smaller. Interesting.  It was the reverse with my grandfather. He was a painter first then  when he went legally blind he turned to sculpture, still very detail  oriented. 
—yes I could see that happening due to the blindness. It's hard to keep a real artist down. It becomes a life style that you just put the time in every day. He may have lost some sight, but he didn't lose the feel for the skills involved. So he could still do it. Besides once  you understand the media of an art form it isn't hard to move your same skills to another media. I've create pieces in many different media including photography, printmaking, watercolor, sculpture, assemblages, etc. Sometimes thing just migrated into other media forms. I have some paintings that have 3D attachments to them.  

there is always 10 rejections to every gallery that will take you. So, I will have to develop a tougher skin!
— Most definitely. So shop around for how is best for you, and don't waste time on some gallery that might have a name but will do nothing for you at all. Be real choosy about where you show. If the director believes in what you are doing he'll sell it. But don't expect big dollars right off. It's a lot of leg work in the big city. That's where you want to show. 

 Spend the time in a major city it will be worth something you nail a gallery that like what you do. On  Long Island now but lived and worked in Manhattan for over 20 years. It  was thrilling to see SoHo transform to "bohemian chic" and actually  worked in one of the many galleries in administration capacity. I'd do  the leg work now if I could get there for reasons which are too personal  to get into here. However, there are enough galleries here, especially  in East Hampton. When I'm ready I'll do the legwork in Manhattan.
— you're on the top of the heap. You're living close to one of the major art centers of the world. Just find the right gallery. 

If the work can stand on its own merit, you have nothing to worry about. Someone out there is bound to like. Just find them. I look forward to this. it _will_ happen. *And thank you for all of your support!
*— anytime, I'm always willing to help a fellow artist. Just remember that fine art is a personal exploration of the media. It's a dialogue between the artist and the media. That art has to speak to you as much as you make demands on the process. *

a poet friend
RH Peat
*


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 27, 2017)

*Laurie* What becomes of her work when the wind blows? I imagine, she must have incorporated, a good anchor, a foundation of some sort.*

RHPeat *Most sculptural pieces have a foundation platform of some sort to place the sculpture on site. Just to keep it to the ground so no one picks it up and walks off with it. It's probably setting on a cement slab with bolts attaching it. just the way a House is constructed.
Sounds right and a good thing because otherwise I would somehow manage to walk off with it!

— Right, unless you are making a product. That the difference between fine art and crafts
I used to create small "pillowettes". Shape of Victorian people, very detailed garb- hand painted with acrylic on sturdy cotton. They were displayed in some boutiques but could not keep up with the orders. I was told to manufacture them to keep up- to make profit. The idea fell flat on my artistic sensibility just as it did recently considering having my cut art blown up, printed on canvass. 

—yes I could see that happening due to the blindness.  Once you understand the media of an art form it isn't hard to move your same skills to another media. I've create pieces in many different media including photography, printmaking, watercolor, sculpture, assemblages, etc. Sometimes thing just migrated into other media forms.
Right. Giving up for him would have been like cutting off his right hand. I'm beginning to experience this migration from ink, watercolor to my cut art. It's all in the "palm of the hand", I suppose.

I have some paintings that have 3D attachments to them. 
Now this sounds interesting. I've worked with collage in shadow boxes. 3D attachments for paintings?

— you're on the top of the heap. You're living close to one of the major art centers of the world. Just find the right gallery. 
Now, the question is - will it be the Met or MoMa? LOL. Yes, I am fortunate in this regard.

 fine art is a personal exploration of the media. It's a dialogue between the artist and the media. That art has to speak to you as much as you make demands on the process. 
Wonderfully put! This belongs in "Brainy Quotes". And to your point of "speaking". When I'm creating visually I feel like I'm writing but with no outline. Just a kind of Stream of consciousness.  
*
Laurie*


----------

